# Best hormones to beat depression.



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 29, 2020)

Anyone know, a lot of people here talk about taking T and other hormones to make you feel more youthful etc.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Estrogen


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 30, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Estrogen


srs


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> srs


dedsrs


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 30, 2020)

TBH Cocaine is the best drug. NO wonder they fucking banned it so only rich can take advantage of it. It makes you focus and happy and concentrated. Fuck it though.


----------



## Elias (Mar 30, 2020)

Test


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 30, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> TBH Cocaine is the best drug. NO wonder they fucking banned it so only rich can take advantage of it. It makes you focus and happy and concentrated. Fuck it though.


No lol


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 30, 2020)

Testosterone
Thyroid
Vitamin D3


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 30, 2020)

Good face


----------



## Slayerullah (Mar 30, 2020)

Spermatozoidone


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 30, 2020)

Inject t


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 30, 2020)

Dopamine make you happy
Test make you sexy
Serotonin covers up the pain


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 30, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Anyone know, a lot of people here talk about taking T and other hormones to make you feel more youthful etc.


TESTOSERONE


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 30, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Anyone know, a lot of people here talk about taking T and other hormones to make you feel more youthful etc.


400 IU HGH per millisecond dedsrs tbh ngl


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 30, 2020)

d3, test, proviron, zinc


----------



## ThreadMatters (Apr 2, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Dopamine make you happy
> Test make you sexy
> Serotonin covers up the pain


(C)ope
Estrogen makes you sexy


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 2, 2020)

face


----------



## Krezo (Apr 2, 2020)

5-HTP perhaps? We know for sure it increases levels of serotonin in the brain, and some evidence shows that 5-HTP is just as good as some anti-depressants.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 2, 2020)

115 degree gonial angle, well developed ramus, chin lined up with/just behind bottom lip in neutral head posture, slightly square chin (almost as wide as lips but not quite) 1:2 philtrum chin ratio, both lips sized not too thick but not too thin, top lip slightly larger than bottom lip, slightly sharp cupid's bow, lips straight/slightly upturned, lips wide enough to reach corner of iris on both sides, jaw as wide as/slightly less wide than zygos, high set zygos with respectable projection (enough to give hollow cheeks when lean), straight, short, slightly upturned nose with decent nasion dip, slightly projecting gabella/browridge, good undereye support and pct, good pfl and medial canthus, fully hooded upper eyelids/supraorbital fat pad, medium set, slightly positively tilted, dense and slightly thick eyebrows that reach further than both the medial and lateral canthus, dark hair and eyebrow coloring with light eyes (ideally light blue/light green), forward grown maxilla with wide palate, and finally a healthy nw0 hairline.

aka face


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 2, 2020)

Krezo said:


> 5-HTP perhaps? We know for sure it increases levels of serotonin in the brain, and some evidence shows that 5-HTP is just as good as some anti-depressants.


serotonin doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier and the majority of the supplemented 5-HTP is going to be converted into serotonin peripherally via the aromatic L-amino acid decarboxylase enzyme. The same thing goes for dopamine, it cannot cross the BBB meaning supplementation of levodopa is basically pointless as the majority of it is going to be metabolized into dopamine outside of the brain, rendering it essentially useless. Neurologists combine Levo-dopa with carbidopa (dopa decarboxylase inhibitor) to maximize the amount of levodopa that is able to cross the blood-brain barrier, carbidopa cannot cross the BBB meaning the pre-cursors to dopamine can successfully convert into dopamine. 

also for OP, dihydrotestosterone is probably the best hormone for mood regulation and overall wellbeing. DHT may decrease glutamate activity and increases mGLU7 expression, which increases the release of GABA, one of the most common metabolites of DHT, 3a-androstenediol acts as a potent neurosteroidal positive allosteric GABA-A receptor modulator. Dihydrotestosterone also seems to increase circulatory levels of epinephrine, which would normally promote an anxious form of energy and focus, but in the presence of GABA receptor agonism it instead levels it out and provides are a more stabilized and anxiolytic form of energy, focus, and determination.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Apr 2, 2020)

Phenibut + Kratom


----------



## FailedAbortion (Apr 3, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Phenibut + Kratom


Got phenibut , what does kratom do?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 3, 2020)

FailedAbortion said:


> Got phenibut , what does kratom do?


Careful. And Kratom is a mew opioid receptor agonist afaik.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Apr 3, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> mew opioid


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 3, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> serotonin doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier and the majority of the supplemented 5-HTP is going to be converted into serotonin peripherally via the aromatic L-amino acid decarboxylase enzyme. The same thing goes for dopamine, it cannot cross the BBB meaning supplementation of levodopa is basically pointless as the majority of it is going to be metabolized into dopamine outside of the brain, rendering it essentially useless. Neurologists combine Levo-dopa with carbidopa (dopa decarboxylase inhibitor) to maximize the amount of levodopa that is able to cross the blood-brain barrier, carbidopa cannot cross the BBB meaning the pre-cursors to dopamine can successfully convert into dopamine.
> 
> also for OP, dihydrotestosterone is probably the best hormone for mood regulation and overall wellbeing. DHT may decrease glutamate activity and increases mGLU7 expression, which increases the release of GABA, one of the most common metabolites of DHT, 3a-androstenediol acts as a potent neurosteroidal positive allosteric GABA-A receptor modulator. Dihydrotestosterone also seems to increase circulatory levels of epinephrine, which would normally promote an anxious form of energy and focus, but in the presence of GABA receptor agonism it instead levels it out and provides are a more stabilized and anxiolytic form of energy, focus, and determination.


Yeah and EGCG inhibits AAAD and should be taking with 5-HTP if you're taking 5-HTP. But in reality all it does is make you fart a lot (anecdote from taking 1000mg of 5-HTP). Doesn't do much for mood. Supposed to be good for ecstacy hangover but never took ecstacy


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 3, 2020)

Lol at people recommending test when DHT is 5 times stronger and test will convert to estrogen which DHT dont

you need DHT asap


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)

Cialis


----------



## Saen (Apr 3, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Lol at people recommending test when DHT is 5 times stronger and test will convert to estrogen which DHT dont
> 
> you need DHT asap


what if you're balding


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 3, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Anyone know, a lot of people here talk about taking T and other hormones to make you feel more youthful etc.


Testosterone and dopamine


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 3, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Cialis


Elab.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Elab.


https://looksmax.org/threads/cialis-potentially-helps-with-depression-mood.107426/


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Apr 3, 2020)

FailedAbortion said:


> Got phenibut , what does kratom do?


Depends on the strain, but it gives you a feel good mood


----------

